

Eight features Windows 8 'borrowed' from Linux (and improved?) - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/248654/8-best-innovations-windows-8-borrowed-linux

======
bediger
I think this is more of a case of Microsoft validating these ideas from open
source (X11 dialogs are not exactly "Linux"), rather than "stealing" or
"borrowing" them. Wow, extent-based filesystems not exactly the most
resilient... the real question here is why Cutler and Co. "borrowed"
ODS-11/Files-11 wholesale?

In a larger sense, the article has a clickbait title, and I fell for it. If it
had read "Microsoft validates a few open source software choices", hardly
anyone would have bothered reading it, I guess.

